# Refrigerating financier dough before baking?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I just heard that it's better to refrigerate cake doughs before baking them, as it "changes the flour" (I have to say I'm not sure how it changes them or why it's good for the cake - would be curious to know if one of you knows?)

Do you know if this technique would apply to financier doughs? Is that considered a "cake dough"?

That would obviously allow me to prepare the dough one day in advance, refrigerate overnight and bake the next day.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A Financier is basicly a French Teacake or sponge type cake made in a small oblong tin mold. Acyually some pastry chefs classify them as cookies. they are served at ladies teas and are normally served with blueberries or raspberries 2 to the order.Most of ones I have had were almond scented but hazelnuts are good also. As far as refrig prior I believe it does nothing but the batter can be held in fridge a few days.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the reply. So I'll make the batter today and bake them tomorrow then! Great.

I got the idea of hazelnuts instead of almonds from Pascal Rigo's book from Bay Breads in San Francisco (http://www.baybread.com/book.php) - it's a great recipe. I personally like raspberries in them.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Duh... in the book, in the financier recipe, he says: the dough can be refrigerated for up to 3 days before baking. 

HOWEVER: I tried refrigerating the dough for one night. The next day the dough was totally transformed. From a silky smooth creamy dough into a grainy, firmer dough. I tried to wait for it to come back near room temperature and mix it again, but still, firm grainy dough. 

I thought what the heck and made the cakes, but they definitely don't taste as good! They almost taste.... more like they were industrial cakes, rather than homemade. Very rubery and springy... Still great taste, but nowhere near the same as non-refrigerated dough.


----------

